# Going under the knife. Wish me luck



## GordonFreeman (May 19, 2020)

I have double jaw surgery scheduled for tomorrow.

This guy





is gonna disassemble my skull.

Feel a bit nervous.
Wish me luck boyos


----------



## Dios (May 19, 2020)

Good luck king, hope you ascend a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 19, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I have double jaw surgery scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> This guy
> 
> ...


he should perform lefort 3 on himself afterwards ngl


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 19, 2020)

Post pics or at least pm me, im looking to get the same surgery


----------



## Deleted member 1632 (May 19, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I have double jaw surgery scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> This guy
> 
> ...


Dr andreischev ...
Imagine being surgeon and don't making self surgery...


----------



## ThreadMatters (May 19, 2020)

Ok but dont forget after to told him to make an acc here too


----------



## KDA Player (May 19, 2020)

May the force be with you bro


----------



## Htobrother (May 19, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I have double jaw surgery scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> This guy
> 
> ...


Good luck bro hope you become gigachad


----------



## ThreadMatters (May 19, 2020)

If u dont post before afters ur a faggot op


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 19, 2020)

Thanks everyone 😊
I'll keep this thread updated


----------



## imparatorluk (May 19, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Thanks everyone 😊
> I'll keep this thread updated


dont forget before afters


----------



## SocietyIsSolipsistic (May 19, 2020)

before afters pls


----------



## Deleted member 7079 (May 19, 2020)

Good luck, man. You're doing more than most of us here ever will.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (May 19, 2020)

gl boyo, get ready for an uncomfortable few weeks lol. i will be joining u sometime soon.


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 19, 2020)

imparatorluk said:


> dont forget before afters


I'll post it as soon as the swelling will go down


----------



## Slayerino (May 19, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Thanks everyone 😊
> I'll keep this thread updated


Good luck


----------



## Elias (May 19, 2020)

How are you getting a bimax during a pandemic?
Mirin ngl

make a new thread and post daily updates with pictures, ill lock it so no one can reply, and put it in the best of the best section so theres a clear case for a popular surgery like bimax on here for new users


----------



## WannaBeA6 (May 19, 2020)

This Andreischev guy is becoming pretty prominent, I hadn't heard of him until a few months ago


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 19, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I have double jaw surgery scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> This guy
> 
> ...


How much will it cost bro ? 
And is your insurance covering it ?


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (May 19, 2020)

congrats and gl


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 19, 2020)

Elias said:


> How are you getting a bimax during a pandemic?


I'm not very smart, but brave enough lol




MentalistKebab said:


> How much will it cost bro ?
> And is your insurance covering it ?


About $13k in total
My case is entirely cosmetic, so no, I have to pay it myself 😒


----------



## Elias (May 19, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I'm not very smart, but brave enough lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make a new thread and label it bimax journey and tag me in it


----------



## Ascensionrequired (May 19, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I'm not very smart, but brave enough lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you recessed?


----------



## Romnel (May 19, 2020)

Gl, I'm planning to go to him for mine aswell. 
Big W doing it during quarentene coz by the time we're allowed outside you'll have recovered.
Please tag me/pm me the result 👍


----------



## Yoyo2233 (May 19, 2020)

Good luck become giga and mog everyone I hope for it


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 19, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I have double jaw surgery scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> This guy
> 
> ...


good look bro don't be nervous u got this


----------



## CristianT (May 21, 2020)

how was the surgery @GordonFreeman ?


----------



## MogsMe (May 21, 2020)

how does ur jaw feel lol


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (May 21, 2020)

has your personality improved after the surgery?


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (May 21, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I have double jaw surgery scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> This guy
> 
> ...


Good luck man hope you get the results you desire


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 21, 2020)

he died r.i.p hero.


----------



## Ocelot (May 21, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Post pics or at least pm me, im looking to get the same surgery


Wtf why your jaw is great


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 21, 2020)

I'm alive, bitches
Swollen af
Currently look like a pear.
Can't feel my lower lip, chin and palate. Recovery is a nightmare, but after some time it will forever rest in the past.

The surgery was performed yesterday, but the consciousness was regained only a few hours ago.

It's not that scary, boys. I feel no pain. The only thing bothering me is the discomfort from swollen mouth and jaws being wired shut. Very hard to swallow.


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (May 21, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I'm alive, bitches
> Swollen af
> Currently look like a pear.
> Can't feel my lower lip, chin and palate. Recovery is a nightmare, but after some time it will forever rest in the past.
> ...


Now you're a Чед


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 21, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I'm alive, bitches
> Swollen af
> Currently look like a pear.
> Can't feel my lower lip, chin and palate. Recovery is a nightmare, but after some time it will forever rest in the past.
> ...


good lucks with recovery.


----------



## Htobrother (May 21, 2020)

You chad now?


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 21, 2020)

slavcelchinceljawcel said:


> Now you're a Чед


Ероха скорее уж)


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (May 21, 2020)

Pics ?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 21, 2020)

Good luck brother! Remeber 1 psl which you can gain from these with a good base is the difference between high tier normie and. Nearly giga mogger don't freak out and chill out today. Maybe even have sex 🤷‍♂️


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 21, 2020)

Htobrother said:


> You chad now?


Definitely
My first slay as a chad will be the nurse that changes my diapers


Fatsofag said:


> Pics ?


There's nothing to show yet. I can only post a morph made by the surgeon. 
I'm a pillow face now


----------



## Deleted member 1632 (May 21, 2020)

How is Dr.Andreischev and their services


----------



## maxlooks (May 21, 2020)

Speedy recovery my man! You deserve better life, King!


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 21, 2020)

Good shit also godspeed on recovery and life as PSL increase

If you won't post pics pls pm me before and the morph


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (May 21, 2020)

how is Dr.Andreischev? I heard is jaw surgery’s can be underwhelming.


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 21, 2020)

Zuvay said:


> How is Dr.Andreischev and their services


Yesterday I've seen him only twice. First time when he put the braces on me, the second time he came to my ward asked for what I wanted to achieve, even though we've already discussed that previously and he even made some morphs. He performs a lot of surgeries everyday, so that's probably the reason of him being always in hurry and a bit distracted.

The service is decent, I have a cozy ward with scenic view out of the window. They feed me with chicken bouillon and cola😃
Expected changes




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ScramFranklin (May 21, 2020)

Nice. Do you know how much movement of each jaw? Any rotations?


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 21, 2020)

ScramFranklin said:


> Nice. Do you know how much movement of each jaw? Any rotations?







A also got a special bsso cut to broaden gonial angles


----------



## mido the slayer (May 21, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> View attachment 418127
> 
> A also got a special bsso cut to broaden gonial angles


Wait you got genioplasty + bimax (BSSO and lefort1)????

What was the total cost? And what location?

Nice job OP I’m happy someone is doing something


----------



## ScramFranklin (May 21, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> View attachment 418127
> 
> A also got a special bsso cut to broaden gonial angles


Nice. How long ago did you first consult with him?


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (May 21, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I'm alive, bitches
> Swollen af
> Currently look like a pear.
> Can't feel my lower lip, chin and palate. Recovery is a nightmare, but after some time it will forever rest in the past.
> ...







*LETS FUCKING GOOOO

GOOD JOB OP*


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 21, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> Wait you got genioplasty + bimax (BSSO and lefort1)????
> 
> What was the total cost? And what location?
> 
> Nice job OP I’m happy someone is doing something


Yep, that's called trimax.
I already paid around $9k and further expenses, like braces maintenance, health check ups are expected to be around another $4k
So it's gonna be around $13k in total.

The surgeon is this dude instagram.com/dr_andreishchev
andreishchev.com/?lang=en

It's in St.Petersburg, Russia


----------



## Germania (May 21, 2020)

Zuvay said:


> Imagine being surgeon and don't making self surgery...


most plastic surgeons look like they need a plastic surgeon themselves


----------



## Truemaxxer (May 21, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Yep, that's called trimax.
> I already paid around $9k and further expenses, like braces maintenance, health check ups are expected to be around another $4k
> So it's gonna be around $13k in total.
> 
> ...


are you russian yourself or did ypu travel


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 21, 2020)

ScramFranklin said:


> Nice. How long ago did you first consult with him?


The first one was in mid February. Surgery was scheduled on April 4th, then postponed for 1,5 months due to the goddamn virus


----------



## maxlooks (May 21, 2020)

Germania said:


> most plastic surgeons look like they need a plastic surgeon themselves


Medical school won't even be a thing to them if they grew up as Chad. Suffering make you try harder in life.


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 21, 2020)

Good luck, think positively, you'll recover well and the surgery will ascend you man, I'm sure of it.


----------



## mido the slayer (May 21, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Yep, that's called trimax.
> I already paid around $9k and further expenses, like braces maintenance, health check ups are expected to be around another $4k
> So it's gonna be around $13k in total.
> 
> ...


Nice 

Did he use the most Millimeters so you get the most forwarded growth surgery?


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 21, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> are you russian yourself or did ypu travel


Yep, but I did have to move to the city he operates in. And it's a fkn great city, compared to the rest shithole of the country.


Germania said:


> most plastic surgeons look like they need a plastic surgeon themselves


Coaches don't play, kek


mido the slayer said:


> Nice
> 
> Did he use the most Millimeters so you get the most forwarded growth surgery?


Nope, I asked him for 7mm of advancement and I'm still not sure if that's not too much.


----------



## SocietyIsSolipsistic (May 21, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> A also got a special bsso cut to broaden gonial angles



I didn't know this was possible.




GordonFreeman said:


> Yesterday I've seen him only twice. First time when he put the braces on me, the second time he came to my ward asked for what I wanted to achieve, even though we've already discussed that previously and he even made some morphs. He performs a lot of surgeries everyday, so that's probably the reason of him being always in hurry and a bit distracted.
> 
> The service is decent, I have a cozy ward with scenic view out of the window. They feed me with chicken bouillon and cola😃
> Expected changes
> View attachment 417917



If he actually managed to perform this morph, im on my way to russia to get this. Good luck bro i hope he did it very good.


----------



## anti caking agents (May 21, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> The first one was in mid February. Surgery was scheduled on April 4th, then postponed for 1,5 months due to the goddamn virus



Did you consult with anyone else or just with him?



GordonFreeman said:


> A also got a special bsso cut to broaden gonial angles



Got anything on this? Havent heard of this before and I have reserached fairly extensively in regards to bimax + genio since I am going to do the same. God speed brother. Wishing the best of luck in regards to your recovery.


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 21, 2020)

SocietyIsSolipsistic said:


> If he actually managed to perform this morph, im on my way to russia to get this. Good luck bro i hope he did it very good.


It's looks close to what was expected. The nose appears to be sunken tho 😒


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (May 21, 2020)

pics bro


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 21, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> Did you consult with anyone else or just with him?


Just him. Traveling abroad would significantly rise the price. He's skilled and knowledgeable. Unlike implants, osteotomies are common, so there's no point in picking the best of the best doctor. 


anti caking agents said:


> Got anything on this? Havent heard of this before


It was discussed many times here. I can't find the link tho, may be someone posts it. The thread was even sticked


Mohamad said:


> pics bro


Only before and morphs


----------



## Torero (May 21, 2020)

congratz bro


----------



## CristianT (May 23, 2020)

How is the recovery @GordonFreeman ? Are you at home or at the hospital? How many days you were in the hospital? How is the eating?


----------



## anti caking agents (May 23, 2020)

Sacrificed a fertile lamb today in your honor, hoping it speeds up your recovery. Thoughts and prayer with you mate. Changed my profile picture on Facebook to yours - so you know I am serious.


----------



## wagie489 (May 23, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I have double jaw surgery scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> This guy
> 
> ...


ultra mega turbo jelly. Good luck bro. may you ascend


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (May 23, 2020)

Keeping making fun of greycels guys. Looks like they’re the ones ACTUALLY ascending


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 23, 2020)

did u have scleral show before? anything changed to you eyes? can tell now? how about nose?


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 23, 2020)

CristianT said:


> How is the recovery @GordonFreeman ? Are you at home or at the hospital? How many days you were in the hospital? How is the eating?


2 days at the hospital and now I'm finally home. The recovery is a nightmare. I can only sleep on my back. The nose is always stuffy, can't breath properly. 
Jaws don't open for more than 1mm, so to eat I have to stick a straw in the slit between the teeth and push the food with a syringe.






It's no joke, guys. We're used to only see before/afters and often neglect what's in between them.


----------



## CristianT (May 23, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> 2 days at the hospital and now I'm finally home. The recovery is a nightmare. I can only sleep on my back. The nose is always stuffy, can't breath properly.
> Jaws don't open for more than 1mm, so to eat I have to stick a straw in the slit between the teeth and push the food with a syringe.
> 
> View attachment 421471
> ...


its going to be worth bro, just be strong in this period. the light at the end of the tunnel will come in max 1 month


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 23, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> did u have scleral show before? anything changed to you eyes? can tell now? how about nose?


I had a little scleral show and now it's even worse, because cheeks are mega swollen and pull soft tissues from all over the face.
The nose seems to be more upturned, but it's still somewhat sunken, relatively to the midface. But I think it's because of huge cheeks. Let's see after the swelling goes down.
What I noticed is eyes appear to be more deep set, because of protruding jaws.


----------



## Barbarossa_ (May 23, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> 2 days at the hospital and now I'm finally home. The recovery is a nightmare. I can only sleep on my back. The nose is always stuffy, can't breath properly.
> Jaws don't open for more than 1mm, so to eat I have to stick a straw in the slit between the teeth and push the food with a syringe.
> 
> View attachment 421471
> ...


Bro didn't Andrie say on his Insta posts that you have to stay 10 days at the hospital??
did you check yourself out or they kicked you out?


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 23, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> Bro didn't Andrie say on his Insta posts that you have to stay 10 days at the hospital??
> did you check yourself out or they kicked you out?


I think that's a rule for foreigners. Since I'm local, they let me out soon


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 23, 2020)

I hope you overcoom this op, don't forget to post before and after.
swelling will take 3 months to fully go away but you'll see the final result after the first month.


----------



## hanmail (May 23, 2020)

Hey OP, fantastic that you actually went through this. Will ascend to Chad.How long is recovery process?


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 24, 2020)

hanmail said:


> Hey OP, fantastic that you actually went through this. Will ascend to Chad.How long is recovery process?


A couple of months


----------



## Zdeweilx (May 24, 2020)

Congrats dude but you're making it to be fucking painful
I wish you the fastest recovery.


----------



## Slayerino (May 24, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> A couple of months


How are you feeling?


----------



## StolenDays (May 24, 2020)

Отлично 
Я поздравляю тебя и хорошие здоровые


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 24, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> How are you feeling?


Terrible tbh😒
Idk what they did to my nose, but it's always clogged and that gives me infinite headaches


----------



## Sikkunt23 (May 24, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Post pics or at least pm me, im looking to get the same surgery


People can’t even pm u . Ur profile doesn’t allow


----------



## CristianT (May 24, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Terrible tbh😒
> Idk what they did to my nose, but it's always clogged and that gives me infinite headaches


fuck..i'm only thinking at the recovery tbh.. when i will also do this shit.

can you at least talk or you can't open your mouth?


----------



## Slayerino (May 24, 2020)

CristianT said:


> fuck..i'm only thinking at the recovery tbh.. when i will also do this shit.
> 
> can you at least talk or you can't open your mouth?


No, he can't. After a bimax, your jaws are shut together, and you can only be fed through a straw, with liquid food. That's for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 24, 2020)

Хорошая работа, рад, что вы прошли через это! Будете ли вы рассмотреть возможность получения больше операций после этого? Может быть, наполнитель или имплантаты для орбитальной области? Но этот морфинг выглядел потрясающе! Оставайтесь в безопасности и быстро выздоровейте!


----------



## wagie489 (May 24, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> 2 days at the hospital and now I'm finally home. The recovery is a nightmare. I can only sleep on my back. The nose is always stuffy, can't breath properly.
> Jaws don't open for more than 1mm, so to eat I have to stick a straw in the slit between the teeth and push the food with a syringe.
> 
> View attachment 421471
> ...


Stay strong brother. it'll all be worth it in the end


----------



## the_german2003 (May 24, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I have double jaw surgery scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> This guy
> 
> ...


Bro please send pics for me PM, I want to do double surgery too later on


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 24, 2020)

the_german2003 said:


> Bro please send pics for me PM, I want to do double surgery too later on


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (May 24, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Post pics or at least pm me, im looking to get the same surgery


Can you suggest me good surgeries for my eyes?


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 24, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Can you suggest me good surgeries for my eyes?


Ye, you can pm me


----------



## Linoob (May 24, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I have double jaw surgery scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> This guy
> 
> ...



You'll be alright, OP.

If he were truly a butcher he wouldn't have such a huge online presence.

He would've been called out over and over.

Good luck, and let us know how it goes when you awake.


----------



## HighIQcel (May 24, 2020)

Хорош


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (May 24, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Can you suggest me good surgeries for my eyes?


Pm, I’ve looked into eye surgery a lot since eyes are one of my failos


----------



## WannaBeA6 (May 24, 2020)

Does Andreischev speak english?


----------



## HighIQcel (May 24, 2020)

how old are you?


----------



## Slayerino (May 24, 2020)

Linoob said:


> If he were truly a butcher he wouldn't have such a huge online presence.


Whoever mentioned this thing about him?


----------



## jj43 (May 24, 2020)

WannaBeA6 said:


> Does Andreischev speak english?


His English doesn't seem too bad via email discussion


----------



## Linoob (May 25, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> Whoever mentioned this thing about him?



I remember reading something about him but it's only heresay.


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 25, 2020)

CristianT said:


> can you at least talk or you can't open your mouth


Yes, but I'm very limited. Try it yourself - clench your jaws and try to say something.


Lev Peshkov said:


> Может быть, наполнитель или имплантаты для орбитальной области?


Definitely will need a whole midface-orbital implant. I was recessed before, but now it's even more obvious


HighIQcel said:


> how old are you?


27


----------



## Pipilika (May 25, 2020)

Andrei have virtual consultations also?


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 25, 2020)

Pipilika said:


> Andrei have virtual consultations also?


Yep, just send him an email with your question


----------



## imparatorluk (May 25, 2020)

Pls post pics bro


----------



## Slayerullah (May 25, 2020)

Promise me that the first thing you will eat when you can open your mouth is JB pussy


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 25, 2020)

imparatorluk said:


> Pls post pics bro


I look like a crossbreed of a chipmunk and a pear, it's only 6 days post op, there's nothing yet to compare

But here you go


----------



## CristianT (May 25, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> No, he can't. After a bimax, your jaws are shut together, and you can only be fed through a straw, with liquid food. That's for a couple of weeks.





GordonFreeman said:


> I look like a crossbreed of a chipmunk and a pear, it's only 6 days post op, there's nothing yet to compare
> 
> But here you go



looking good. keep us informed. I'm itching to see how your result will come out. Hope the best for you.


----------



## imparatorluk (May 25, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I look like a crossbreed of a chipmunk and a pear, it's only 6 days post op, there's nothing yet to compare
> 
> But here you go



Looks good bro hope get well soon


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 25, 2020)

CristianT said:


> looking good. keep us informed. I'm itching to see how your result will come out. Hope the best for you.


Thanks man


----------



## Slayerino (May 25, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> I look like a crossbreed of a chipmunk and a pear, it's only 6 days post op, there's nothing yet to compare
> 
> But here you go



I truly hope that you'll be happy with only 7mm of advancement.


----------



## GordonFreeman (May 26, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> I truly hope
> that you'll be happy with only 7mm of advancement.


Dude, 7mm is a lot!
I'm even worried that I will end up looking like a dog.
It's not like the more you move the better it looks. 
Everything should be in harmony with the rest of the face.
As a guy with flat midface and no browridge, I'm indeed risking to look uncanny


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (May 28, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> A couple of months


How long did you have to take off work? When can you return?


----------



## Deleted member 6302 (May 28, 2020)

In


----------



## Slayerino (Jun 4, 2020)

@GordonFreeman news bro? How do you find yourself with your new face? Did the swelling go away?


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jun 5, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> @GordonFreeman news bro? How do you find yourself with your new face? Did the swelling go away?











Two weeks post jaw surgery


Well, I dunno whether I regret signing up for this surgery, or I'm just not used to the new face, but after all I don't like what I see in the mirror. It just looks off. I resemble a fucking dog. While the mandible kicks ass, the maxilla is overdone. I hope that it's just swelling that is not...




looksmax.org


----------

